# Utopia. OMG



## Gracie

Utopia - Live in Utopia

Day one and they are drunk with Josh, one guy that is shnozzed, getting into a fight on the live vid cam...saying he is going to fuck up some niggahs, gonna kill them all...and some bitch in a bikini instigating a shitload of this because she keeps getting in his face...and the two black dudes going WTF? and the toothless redneck dude mouthing stuff I can't make sense of. WOW. 

This show will NOT last. Fact. LOL


----------



## Gracie

And..for those who want to watch the idiocy, lol....you get free live stream 1 and 2, but you have to pay for streams 3 and 4. This show goes for A YEAR. Non stop big brother/survivor mentality but for a very long time.
I have the live stream going in one window. Didn't cost anything cuz I went with the freebie streams.


----------



## Moonglow

Why should I pay to watch my family in action??


----------



## Gracie

You can pay for premium or get it free. I got it free. Gotta get a passport though, and download microsoft Silverlight.

For those that do this...the vid WILL time out on you..just refresh and it will start again.


----------



## Gracie

This is where you can see what folks are talking about it IF you are thinking about signing up for it.

Utopia- Kid Nation for Grown Ups in Other Shows that Suck Forum


----------



## NYcarbineer

You need to watch the other 'Utopia'. 

Utopia TV Series 2013 - IMDb


----------



## Gracie

I'm not even sure I want to keep watching THIS one. Been there done that, what these folks are doing. One big Commune with nudity that is NOT censored any more. They announced all feeds would be uncensored this morning. From now on. Like, big deal. Buncha skinny women pretending to be earth mothers, guys wanting in their pants for some Free Love, lazy folks who want to be fed but also want to lay in the hammock all day instead of helping those with shovels and an ax or two, workers bitching about the lazy ones, lazy ones bitching about no food but not willing to help work for it...same o same o.


----------



## Gracie

Well I have to confess..I find myself watching this..or listening to it on another window, while I browse the net. 
The personalities are starting to shine through too. I like Aaron...he is smart, but needs better social skills. The rest..not too sure of yet. Except I can't stand the huntress gal...especially when she is drunk. Josh is great when sober and he is on a 3 month trial to NOT have any booze. If he does..out he goes.
Dedecker..or whatever her name is...is the utopia slut. She likes multiple partners...all at the same time. Ick.
The preacher is Paula Deen's brother but nobody knows that. There is no money involved in being on this show so not sure why he wants it kept secret unless it is due to what she said 1000 years ago.

All in all..this show will be going on a year...maybe. Depends on if they all wind up killing each other, lol. But..it will be a nice filler during the winter.


----------



## Montrovant

NYcarbineer said:


> You need to watch the other 'Utopia'.
> 
> Utopia TV Series 2013 - IMDb



This was a pretty good one.  I thought that is what the thread would be about when I clicked on it.


----------



## Gracie

Meanwhile..another fight broke out yesterday and Red walked off. But production talked him in to returning. Turns out the others were dictating when he could have a drink of water, but helped themselves to his tobacco, tang, jerky, vienna sausages, potatoes, etc etc etc that he brought WITH him and shared with them. But..if he wants to eat the dead chicken he found, they said NO. So...he and Aaron had a fight and Aaron threatened him with "I know where you live and I WILL put you in the dirt" so Red go all pissed off and left. But not before calling the cops. LOL.
Since then, more yell fights with some of the girls, the one slutty girl still wants a group orgy and says she HATES pictures of baby animals (this bitch is cray cray), and Red and NewJersey Rob decided since it IS Utopia for each individual person he and Rob are going to start a new camp...so there may be TWO Utopias on the same farm. 

In short..this show is kicking Big Brothers ass because of all the drama, lol. I have been glued to it since it started.


----------



## Gracie

FIGHT!!!! lol. Just now and still going. This time between Rob and Red..who wanted to start a new Utopia. LOL


----------



## Gracie

Well...I am done with this show. The people are just too idiotic. They did a very VERY bad job on choosing contestants. They are flat out idiots. And the bickering and fighting and the preacher crying and tears running down his face as he prays to Jesus? Oy. Bunch of lazy bums that do nothing most of the time...don't prepare for winter, want to use human excrement for fertilizer on their garden, think a chicken tractor to haul them around to peck at bugs is more important than sealing the holes in the barn walls and roof before winter hits, the slutty behavior....its just even too much for ME. So....I'm done.


----------



## Politico

This is just another brainless reality show.


----------



## Gracie

Politico said:


> This is just another brainless reality show.


this one is, thats fer sure!


----------



## flacaltenn

C'mon Gracie -- admit it. Reminds you of the USMB community don't it? 
Watch one episode last night and I SWEAR most of them are members of this board. I won't say who the lady with the "chicken tractor" is -- but I think I have her IP address.. And the toothless redneck? 

Don't know if I'll ever watch more, I hate to see folks fighting about what's for dinner.. Reminds me of company ski trips..


----------



## Gracie

flacaltenn said:


> C'mon Gracie -- admit it. Reminds you of the USMB community don't it?
> Watch one episode last night and I SWEAR most of them are members of this board. I won't say who the lady with the "chicken tractor" is -- but I think I have her IP address.. And the toothless redneck?
> 
> Don't know if I'll ever watch more, I hate to see folks fighting about what's for dinner.. Reminds me of company ski trips..


This show is on its last legs anyway. They have lost over half their original viewers. Probably because the Producer is an idiot and thinks he is Mike Rowe on a nature show, "explaining" what is going on as the show is being aired, abuse and neglect of animals in their care (I was a busy busy gal yesterday. I was turning Utopia in to everyone under the sun for that animal abuse...and last night, some Vets came to check the critters out. Seems I was not the only one furiously doing some emails with complaints), the non stop filthy living conditions as they sit around and complain, the laziness, the sluts boinking every guy they can find, the one asian gal doing her rendition of "I so horney...5 dollah blow jobs..I so horney" from Full Metal Jacket (not really, but she reminds me of that movie) and her announcing how she is not on birth control so takes it in the ass every night by a schmuck that refuses to wear a condom, the overall idiocy of Red (the toothless guy) constantly threatening to leave, and in short....the general suckiness of the whole thing.


----------



## Gracie

And....usmb is nothing like that show, lol. This place is a tad classier. Not by much, though.


----------



## Missourian

I was enthusiastic about the premise of this show...

...but the execution was horrible.

I didn't make it all the way through the introduction of the participants.

"Should guns be banned?...should religion be banned?"

Then I saw the cast of idiots and changed the channel.


----------



## flacaltenn

Gracie said:


> And....usmb is nothing like that show, lol. This place is a tad classier. Not by much, though.



Don't know how classy it would be if we all had to decide on a budget and what to eat for din din..   Your description is hysterically accurate !!


----------



## Gracie

I am just about done with Utopia. I have been watching just to see the calf and hope those stupid people woke up...but they havent. I even had a twitter account so I could inform the executive producer just how abused the animals are..and neglected..and starving..because these schmucks are clueless. The EP doesn't give a shit. The calf is only 3 days old and is starving, as are the two other cows, the chickens faint from lack of water and nobody does a fucking thing about it. So the only way to show displeasure is to log out and never go back, never watch their show, and contact their sponsors about it. Twitter is going insane with the complaints about those idiots and the poor animals at their mercy, so I leave it to twitter. And dumped my twitter account as well. I watch shows for entertainment...not to see animals abused.


----------



## Gracie

I reinstated my twitter because I am now on a mission. Boycott Utopia until Bri is gone, or the barn animals removed. Either/Or. And I am not alone in this endeavor, thankfully. I just have to keep going until it is "trending".
Enough already with the bullshit. Bri told two people she wanted to kill Bella. She told them she can "do things" with tacks. A slow death, she said. She put the calf in an arm lock and forced it to drink when it didn't want to and now she wants to murder Bella. Fox is doing nothing. But they will when the sponsors are bombarded..and if not...then Fox will be liable for the death of any of those animals OR a human being. That is my goal. My mission. Shut that shitshow down or boycott it until they DO something.


----------



## Gracie

And..this is why I have been MIA..not that anyone has missed me, lol. Been busy stomping around other places, bitching and nagging about this shit show and the idiots on it. I don't mind watching them as a trainwreck..they can do what they want to each other. I DO mind about the animals.
I even found an avie to fit my agenda, lol.


----------



## Politico

You are devoting your time to rant online about a reality show. Alrighty then. You need help.


----------



## Gracie

Politico said:


> You are devoting your time to rant online about a reality show. Alrighty then. You need help.


lol. And you are devoting your time to rant at someone ranting about a tv show on a message board. Alrighty then!


----------



## Politico

No I devoted a hilarious minute to make fun of you.


----------



## Gracie

Politico said:


> No I devoted a hilarious minute to make fun of you.


Really? So did I with you!


----------



## Gracie

Its dead, Jim. Cancelled today. No warning. They were building beds and the feeds went to clips, then went black after the media announced it was cancelled. Poof. Gone.


----------



## Politico

Didn't see that coming lol.


----------



## Gracie

I did. From day one. Too many mistakes and casting director didn't vet any of them...they were all losers.


----------



## BlackSand

The show has been such a cluster fuck ... It is amazing it has lasted this long.
I'm sure we could sit around and point fingers at a lot of things, but there were some major flaws in the initial start-up. 

I mean if you want to have the slightest chance of starting a project that requires any measure of cooperation ... Then sticking a bunch of people with severely conflicting views and backgrounds together to get started is flat out stupid and doomed to create nothing but lack of direction and conflict.

There were quite a few members that could have been steered towards better or more productive measure if the group hadn't always been caught up in interpersonal bullshit primarily driven by a select few.

.


----------



## Gracie

I lay it all on casting. They fucked up big time.


----------



## Gracie

With that said..I am now all embroiled in BBAU. Dayum. Clean and beautiful house, half assed considerate houseguests, awesome diary room with interaction with production WE HEAR while they correspond in there, decent food, no stupid contests and just flat out FUNNY and fun to watch. And, they get pets. Two poodles. Took me all day up to 2am just to get from epi 1 to epi 14 but it was worth it. It was a joy to watch.

My life sucks. My entertainment is watching a bunch of strangers in Australia find their niche to win money. LOL


----------

